# Pregnant with Gastritis & GERD



## LadyJ (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyoneThis is my first time posting on this website, although I have been reading the forums for some time now. I have had IBS for the past 15 years and was diagnosed with GERD about 10 years ago. I had pancreatitis for several months in 2009 and have been hospitalized from gastritis three times over the past few years (including this past April). Now I'm pregnant, about 6 months now, and can feel that familiar gastritis burn again. My doctor has allowed me to stay on omeprazole and Tums for GERD, as well as bentyl for IBS spasms as needed. I take Tums all the time, exercise several times a week, and try my best to stick with the appropriate diet (it has been a challenge during pregnancy for sure!). My main concern is this pain starting again. The past couple nights I have woken with burning stomach and pain, despite not eating before bed. Now it's crossed over to daytime and I'm finding it difficult to eat anything except crackers and water without pain. I don't know what to do, can't let it get out of control this time because now it's my baby I'm worried about too. Any advice or suggestions would be SO appreciated!! Thank you for reading


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Of course you should discuss this with your Dr. Many women experience heartburn with their pregnancies for various reasons. See if it is ok with your Dr if you can use a simethicone product with meals to prevent any gas build up. Also try a heat patch on your gut where the pain is.


----------

